#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  Poop!

## jeffkun

您知獸的道藝術家"poop"嗎?　他是我的好朋友．　他是有天分的。  "poop"有大便 的意思.  (笑)

還, 他是加拿大長大的中國人!

他的獸圖:
VCL:   http://us.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Poop
PFT:   http://www.pft.com/~poop
FA:   http://www.furaffinity.net/user/poop　(臨時地無法獲得)

警告! 18+!

----------


## racoon

喔喔~我有看過

以前逛VCL的時候有看到他的圖，我很喜歡呢~尤其是他的漫畫~~  :Smile:  

JEFF君不能輸給他唷~

----------


## Wolfy

I know Poop.
He is also a guest artist at Closetcoon.
And his is very good at BufWuf drawing.
very muscular style.
The expression in his character is very dramatize.

I love his art too.

----------


## Kofu

Poop always draw the chibi style artwork isn't he (whatever yiify or not always chibi~)?? When I first heard of his name.........poop.... I was like = =|||||||| wh~what!?

Yap he sure got talent ^_^ just like you !


So we decides the story going on closet racoon? You? Him? Both of you? Or is it decide by the one who is going to draw the next page?

----------


## jeffkun

> So we decides the story going on closet racoon? You? Him? Both of you? Or is it decide by the one who is going to draw the next page?


I write all the stories.  Poop is my art slave.    :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Wolfy

> I write all the stories.  Poop is my art slave.


But I really love the charactors drawn by you, Jeffkun.

Draw them more~~~ pleeeeease XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 您知獸的道藝術家"poop"嗎?　他是我的好朋友．　他是有天分的。  "poop"有大便 的意思.  (笑)
> 
> 還, 他是加拿大長大的中國人!


I prefer muscle style furry arts, but don't know about the artist you said,sorry.
His artworks are few in amount on VCL but they are good-looking.

Or maybe I have a long time not on VCL because spending all the time 
to maintain this forum and wanna make it better.
An alpha wolf of such a large pack will be very very busy everyday.  :Laughing:

----------


## jeffkun

> But I really love the charactors drawn by you, Jeffkun.
> 
> Draw them more~~~ pleeeeease XD


If somebody can convince my mate, Clip, to get a job and support me so I can stay at home, I will have SO MUCH TIME to draw ClosetCoon!!! XD

(As it is, I have to earn the money for both of us.)

----------

